# Webvisu Wago 750-841



## M_o_t (7 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder an meinem Controller etwas geändert. Aber nichts in der Visu. 
Wenn ich jetzt im Browser die Visu aufrufe lädt Java aber dann kommt nur ein weißer Bildschirm.
Versuche mit Projekt bereinigen, Visu raus und wieder rein sind gescheitert.

Es sind drei Stück die erste heißt auch PLC_Visu. Der 750-841 hat FW11. 
Hat jemand noch eine Idee was schieflaufen sein kann? Vor den Änderungen lief die Visu noch!

Vielen Dank für eure Ideen

M_o_t


----------



## cas (7 Februar 2010)

läuft das Programm ?

MfG CAS


----------



## M_o_t (8 Februar 2010)

Da habe ich inzwischen das nächste Problem.
Lt. Anzeige im Codesys läuft die Steuerung, aber von der Programmabarbeitung verhält es sich so als ober das Programm nicht laufen würde. Versuch mit Breakpoint zeigt aber es läuft.


----------



## cas (8 Februar 2010)

vieleicht mal den visu-task optimieren/hochsetzen ?


MfG CAS


----------



## eNDe (8 Februar 2010)

Hallo mot,
mach folgendes:
- Online gehen
- Ressourcen --> PLC-Browser --> oben Befehl "format" eingeben --> ENTER (Abarbeitung das Befehls dauert ca. 8s!!!, dabei keine Anzeige am PC)
- danach oben den Befehl "extract" eingeben und ENTER (die Abarbeitung des Befehls dauert ca. 45s (keinerlei Anzeige am PC))
- online gehen und Programm komplett neu in die SPS übertragen --> fertig
- wieder online gehen und SPS starten (jetzt müsste alles wieder funktionieren).
Hinweis: Bei den beiden Befehlen wird am PC nichts angezeigt, an der 841 leuchtet aber die orange Lampe.
MfG
eNDe


----------



## M_o_t (13 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

habe das format und extract probiert, die orange LED war auch an. Aber das Problem an der Visu bleibt.
Es startet das Java Applet und dann habe ich einen weißen Bildschirm.
Auch wenn ich in die Datei Webvisu.htm schaue ist nichts drin.

Gibt es Probleme da ich noch FW11 am Wago 841 habe?

Danke und Gruß

M_o_t


----------



## McNugget (14 Februar 2010)

Ja, es könnte an einer veralteten Firmware liegen.

Aktuell ist die 17.

In der sind auch diverse Bufixes bezogen auf die Visu enthalten.
Ausserdem ist die Visu ab FW 15 oder so erheblich in der Geschwindigkeit optimiert worden.


Ich würde den Controller auf jeden Fall erst mal auf den aktuellen FW-Stand bringen.

Gruss

McNugget


----------



## Matze001 (14 Februar 2010)

Wie heißt denn deine Visualisierungsseite?

PLC_VISU sollte sie heißen damit sie als Startseite aufgerufen wird, hast du keine Visu-Seite die so heißt musst du eine als Startseite definieren, oder du hast nen weißes Bild!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## M_o_t (15 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

die 1. Visu Seite heißt PLC_Visu. Einen Visu Task habe ich nicht gefunden. Das ganze hat auch schon mal funktioniert aber eben jetzt nach einer SPS-Programmänderung nicht mehr.

Wie kann ich die Firmware updaten? Und muß ich dann irgendwelche Biblioteken austauschen?

Gruß
M_o_t


----------



## McNugget (15 Februar 2010)

Moin.

Du rufst bei Wago an. Die schicken Dir dann per Mail das Updateprogramm und die aktuellesten Firmwarestände.

Dazu gibt´s in aller Regel eine einfache Anleitung.



Ganz wichtig ist dabei aber, dass sich die Steuerungskonfiguration ab Firmware 12 ändert.

Das heisst, Du musst bei Wago auch die neuen Targetfiles für Codesys bekommen, die Du dann einbindest.

Dann musst Du in der Steuerungskofiguration die neuen Zielsystemeinstellungen eintragen und neu compilieren.


Gruss


McNugget


----------



## M_o_t (16 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Antworten, werde demnächst dann mal das Update machen, obwohl seit heute die Visu wieder läuft. 
Der Name der Einstiegsvisu muß ja PLC_Visu sein. Ist diese Casesensitiv? Ich habe heute die Einstiegsvisu von PLC_Visu auf PLC_Visu1 und dann auf PLC_VISU umbenannt seitdem geht's.

Gruß
M_o_t


----------



## Deep Blue (6 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich belebe mal das Thema aufs neue da ich das selbe Problem habe und mittlerweile auch mit Hilfe von Wago nicht weitergekommen bin.

Alle Punkte, welche ich durchführen konnte (Webvisu Format/Extract etc.) helfen bei mir nicht.

Ich habe in Java aber, wenn ich den Debugger benutze, folgende Meldung:

"at webvisu.util.j.a(Unknown Source)".

Weiß hier Jemand Rat?


----------

